# Plastic Folding Sawhorses



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

First off, stay away from the cheaper versions.

As far as opinions, that would be relative to what you plan on using them for. They are fine for setting a sheet of plywood on, and then using your tools 9i.e. -saws, tile saws, etc). They are also fine for setting light weight materials onto, for cutting.

As far as stacking lumber on them, forget it. They can't hold the weight. Example: Stack 30 - 2x studs, or a large amount of plywood, and you risk injury, if you are around when they collapse. That's where you want your heavy wooden saw horses, especially taller ones.

For portability and lighter use, the decent plastic ones work fine.


----------



## MrBill_DIY (May 4, 2008)

*Sawhorses*

Okay, so maybe the ones made by Stanley that I see at Home Depot would be okay? They look a bit sturdier than the ones I see at Sears. I don't need to stack things on them, but I do need to be able to lay a sheet of plywood over a couple of sawhorses and do some sawing without having the setup wobbling.


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

The plastic Task Force sawhorses are rated at 1000 lbs total capacity per pair.

I bought a set of plastic sawhorses from lowes several years ago. I'm 6' 4", they were the tall version and were on sale. They are very sturdy, work great and take up very little space. I'm pretty sure the set I bought have steel tubes in each leg. 

I'd but another set if something was to happen to these.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a set of yellow and black ones, maybe Stanley. I use them all the time and they work great.


----------



## chad4290 (Nov 28, 2008)

i just usually make my own, but to have them more compact i use the steel legs that just pinch a board inside. you can then replace the board whenever you want to.


----------



## curapa (Nov 13, 2007)

I keep a few pair handy at all times. Like mentioned before, they are not as strong as your wooden horses. Be careful about cutting lumber on them because your saw can cut right through the plastic hinge at the top and cause them to collapse.


----------



## Git (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't know how much you want to spend, but for $70, I got a set of these from Amazon










Stanley FatMax Saw Horse

2500 lb load capacity, and you slide that little red button over and the leg will extend down raising the top to around 39 inches high. The best part is the groove that will hold a 2 x 4 on its edge so you can make a quick work table. The silver colored parts are actually aluminum. THESE ARE THE BEST!


----------



## MrBill_DIY (May 4, 2008)

Okay, I'm convinced. I guess if I need to trim a big sheet of plywood with a circular saw, these things will work. In any case, I can create a worktable by putting 2x4s between two plastic sawhorses.

I like to do my sawing outside on my patio rather than in my attic workshop to keep the sawdust outside. That's why I want something light that I can store and carry easily.


----------

